# IMATS 2011 Pasadena



## nychick1384 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am considering attending IMATS next year in Pasadena and I was just wondering if anyone had some advice for minimizing trip costs. I want to minimize my travel costs as much as possible so I have more to spend on makeup, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

I am considering getting a group of friends together to split hotel costs, but I was wondering if there were certain hotels any of you recommended, or any other money saving tips. Thanks in advance to anyone who replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 30, 2010)

All I can tell you for SURE is to make sure you book a hotel IN Pasadena. Despite the recorded distance from any other city into Pasadena, there is no accounting for the traffic. Get as close to the convention center as possible (preferably within walking distance). The thing about Los Angeles Proper (including Pasadena) is that it is HUGE. You'd be hard pressed to get from one place to another without a car.

If you're primarily coming for IMATS then stay in Pasadena. The Westin is decent... (and splittable among friends) so you might want to look there. 

Rent a car at or near the airport. And if you can, fly into Burbank (if you're flying domestic). DO NOT fly into LAX unless you really can't swing the ticket fare (about 100.00 difference with some airlines), and make Google Maps your best friend. Trust me on this. I live here and I use LAX as little as possible. There's just too much drama departing and arriving at that place. It'll save you gas (not cheap here) too if you get as close to Pasadena as possible.


----------



## MsHaight (Aug 30, 2010)

This isnt so much money saving as it is time saving, but I would recommend that you buy your tickets and have them shipped to you rather than doing roll call. The line was insane for roll call. I thinking shipping for the tickets was $10 but if you buy them together with your friends and split that then it isnt so bad! Itll be well worth it in the end!


----------



## LC (Aug 30, 2010)

agreed about the will call. the line was like 45 minutes long. totally worth the 10 bucks or whatever it was to ship them to your house. I stayed in a motel 6 to cut costs. it was only like 50 bucks a night or something. I had my car though, so I was able to get a motel further away from the convention center. the closer you get to the convention center, the more expensive your hotel will be.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 1, 2010)

Make time concessions for traffic and parking. I LIVE here and it was a beast to get parked and into the covention center. IMATS parking was full at 8:30, which is when the thing began.

Wait time was ignorant to get your wristband (45 minutes to an hour) b/c they hadn't anticipated that many people would show up (4,000) and weren't prepared.

Pack patience..
Wait time in the MUFE line was 2 hours by the time show is in full swing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LC, Motel 6 ought to be shamed, charging 50 bucks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That seems so wrong.

Nychic, If you're going to split a room, I always err on the side of a better place to stay. I can't do a Motel 6. Something else would have to get cut, to save $$$.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It might also be cheaper if you book and pay for the room way ahead of time.


----------



## LC (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_ 
LC, Motel 6 ought to be shamed, charging 50 bucks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That seems so wrong.

Nychic, If you're going to split a room, I always err on the side of a better place to stay. I can't do a Motel 6. Something else would have to get cut, to save $$$.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It might also be cheaper if you book and pay for the room way ahead of time._

 
I only felt ok staying in the motel 6 cause my husband stayed with me lol!


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_I only felt ok staying in the motel 6 cause my husband stayed with me lol!_

 
Yeah, I understand!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd never go it alone. I'm just mad they charged 50 bucks. I'm dating myself... but I remember driving past Motel 6's advertising 19.99 a night.


----------



## laceface (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually did a post on this (I swear I'm not trying to advertise myself lol) IMATS LA 2010 – Pic Heavy I really recommend that hotel because it's SOOO close. Besides buying products at IMATS, food is really the only thing I paid for there. We packed food before we drove to Pasadena so it was all very economical. That hotel is on the Old Pasadena strip... so plenty of window shopping!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Jan 9, 2011)

well heck I live about 25 minutes away from down town pasadena, I'd have everybody kick it at my house and make it a slumber party the night before and car pool the day of!!! for those trying to save on hotel etc. and carpool for those trying to avoid traffic, lines etc. just a suggestion! lol!


----------



## Nicala (Jan 9, 2011)

I live about 35 miles away from Pasadena now (used to live like 10, then I moved). I'm just gonna bus my way to pasadena. The metro is a good form of transportation  It's also 1.50 per ride.


----------



## LC (Jan 12, 2011)

I just booked my hotel for the 24th-26th with the Starwood Sheraton Hotel in Pasadena. It's within walking distance from the convention center, and they're giving IMATS go-ers a special rate for stay there. I also just bought my 2-day IMATS tickets yesterday, yay! The home delivery option isn't available anymore, but the lady who I called on the phone about it assured me that they had a new system for the will call line that will make things go substantially faster..so unfortunately will-call is the only option.


  	who wants to get together for drinks during that weekend?


----------



## Nicala (Jan 12, 2011)

What exactly is will-call?


----------



## nychick1384 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I may have to postpone my trip until next year. Someone keyed my car again at the end of last year and my insurance deductible took a huge chunk out of my IMATS budget.


----------



## LC (Jan 12, 2011)

nychick1384 said:


> I think I may have to postpone my trip until next year. Someone keyed my car again at the end of last year and my insurance deductible took a huge chunk out of my IMATS budget.


	oh noo...the trip is so far away tho! start saving


----------



## SmashCakes (Jan 12, 2011)

Will-Call is where you go to pick up tickets that you've purchased online, and they give you a wristband


Nicala said:


> What exactly is will-call?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm hoping to go to the IMATS this year and see what it's like.


----------



## Nicala (Jan 12, 2011)

Ohhh I had no idea. This is going to be my first time going to IMATS. Thanks!


----------



## nychick1384 (Jan 13, 2011)

nychick1384 said:


> oh noo...the trip is so far away tho! start saving


  	I'm going to do my best because I really REALLY REALLY want to go. But my mom and I are also hoping to move and IMATS is also right around the time we would move. Needless to say I'm going to do everything I possibly can to get there this year. But...if all else fails that just gives me a little bit longer to save for next year so I'll have even more money to spend at IMATS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I really hope I get to see all of you lovlies at IMATS this summer


----------



## mommys-makeup (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd say a good chunk of my income tax returns is going to IMATS!!! so excited I've never gone cuz I always had to either work or have been broke, but I'm planning AS OF NOW!!!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Feb 1, 2011)

just curious what everyone who is going to IMATS budget is or have spent at past shows. Never been so would you say about $1,000 should be good, not that you would actually spend that whole amount but should be good enough where you wouldnt leave wishing you had bought something and considering I dont have any pro cards? Will they take business cards at any of the venues for discounts? I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## LC (Feb 3, 2011)

last year, everyone got the discount. that's the beauty of it  otherwise, people wouldnt have much incentive to go!

  	Last year I only spent about 150, but I'm also a stubborn MAC whore (but i didnt buy anything at mac because i get a better discount with my pro card online...at the expo it was a less discount), so I wasnt comfortable venturing into many other lines.

  	Is 1000 including food, travel, hotel? If not then I'd say you're more than ok.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah so then everyone gets a discount? awesome!! well yeah I'd say food and gas would go in that budget and like I said I probably wouldn't spend everything but I just don't want to have to leave wanting something due to not enough moola on me!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2011)

What is the perferred method of currancy for IMATS? Cash? Cards?


----------



## LC (Feb 8, 2011)

most of them took credit cards, but you may want to have cash on you anyway


----------



## mizsjr (Feb 8, 2011)

There are A LOT of brands that are offering MUA discounts at their stands, but they WILL NOT sign you up for their pro discount programs unless you have more than just a business card to prove your profession (Makeup Forever, and OCC for example). There are also brands like Face Atelier that won't give you the discount unless you have your credentials on you, so it really varies. Be prepared to ask! 

  	I'm excited to go this year! I'm going to The Makeup Show, too, and am hoping to participate in some of the seminars and workshops as opposed to just walking the floor.


----------



## LC (Feb 9, 2011)

mizsjr said:


> There are A LOT of brands that are offering MUA discounts at their stands, but they WILL NOT sign you up for their pro discount programs unless you have more than just a business card to prove your profession (Makeup Forever, and OCC for example). There are also brands like Face Atelier that won't give you the discount unless you have your credentials on you, so it really varies. Be prepared to ask!
> 
> I'm excited to go this year! I'm going to The Makeup Show, too, and am hoping to participate in some of the seminars and workshops as opposed to just walking the floor.


	that's good to know, thanks, i'll make sure to bring my stuff with me


----------



## jyzar (Feb 18, 2011)

[quote name="mizsjr" url="/forum/thread/169419/imats-2011-pasadena#post_2082365"]There are A LOT of brands that are offering MUA discounts at their stands, but they WILL NOT sign you up for their pro discount programs unless you have more than just a business card to prove your profession (Makeup Forever, and OCC for example). There are also brands like Face Atelier that won't give you the discount unless you have your credentials on you, so it really varies. Be prepared to ask! 

I'm excited to go this year! I'm going to The Makeup Show, too, and am hoping to participate in some of the seminars and workshops as opposed to just walking the floor. 
[/quote]  Thanks for sharing!  I will definitely be in IMATS Pasadena again, with my husband! ;D  Since I live here in LA county, I am also planning to see TMS, and still thinking about it...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm going to IMATS in NYC however if the number of brands don't comptete with the one in Pasadena I will be going to the one in LA as well.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a couple ?s about IMATS 2011. I have never been there before. Do a lot of husbands go? Which companies go besides Makeup forever and Crown Brush?  Usually what type of discounts do they offer?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 11, 2011)

oh is it ok to bring the kids?


----------



## Nicala (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe they have information on the vendors on the website. And I'd assume the kids would need tickets as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2011)

I went to my 1st IMATS this past weekend in NYC. I have some time off in June and Im contemplating the flight out to LA.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 12, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to my 1st IMATS this past weekend in NYC. I have some time off in June and Im contemplating the flight out to LA.


	Do it! We'd love to have you on the West Coast! I still haven't gotten my ticket yet... such a slacker. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm just coming for the brushes. I really REALLY don't need anything else... at least, that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 24, 2011)

See you there tomorrow!


----------



## nychick1384 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what kind of discount the vendors at IMATS usually offer, if any?


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 28, 2011)

The discounts for most vendors can top 40%. They're really good. MAC is the only one that offers 20% (instead of the pro 40%) among the big retailers. MUFE is 40%... and that's reason enough for a lot of folks to go.

  	IMATS is a fantastic experience. I highly recommend it.


----------



## nychick1384 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> The discounts for most vendors can top 40%. They're really good. MAC is the only one that offers 20% (instead of the pro 40%) among the big retailers. MUFE is 40%... and that's reason enough for a lot of folks to go.
> 
> IMATS is a fantastic experience. I highly recommend it.



 	Thank you so much! Myself and several friends are going in June, but there are few friends who aren't going that want to send me with a shopping list for them (I'm such an enabler
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 29, 2011)

Anytime.


----------

